# Will Obama get reelected?



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Simple. Yes or No.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

well didn't he out your country into like 17 trillion dollars in debt? lol


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

NOOOO!!!!! i think he's done more wrong than good for this country i dont think ppl r gonna risk it for another 4 yrs. i wouldnt if i cud vote.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I sure as hell hope not. And pretty much Brett haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Will he? Probably because the other side doesn't really have a good spokes person at this time... Should he? You tell me


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

No.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Those that voted for change sure enough got it.I vote that we need to change it back. :thumbs_up


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Hope not


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate him as much as the next guy, but the only reason why he was elected was because all the african americans just wanted to see are a black president.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Question, what do you all think any president elected in 2008 should/could have done differently to keep from being a goat!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

It all depends on who will be his opponent. McCain and Palin back in 2008 had a lot of people move away from them because they were too far from the swing voters (centrists). As it is, whoever get the Rep nod will need those votes to defeat Obama. No centrist votes, no victory...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm going to say maybe he's going to do something or lie about something seeing as the worlds not looking it's greatest he might be the Antichrist??? Idk? Just sayin what alot of people believe I mean we discussed a thing at my church one time an alot of the end time stuff was planned to happen within the next year or 2??!! I'm just sayin...


----------



## bowhunter8point (Jun 13, 2011)

hell no
he should of never got elected to begin with ......


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

bowhunter8point said:


> hell no
> he should of never got elected to begin with ......


x2!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

What kind of ******* voted for him in the first place? 


I'll keep my guns, my bows, and my freedom. You keep the *CHANGE*


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I hate him as much as the next guy, but the only reason why he was elected was because all the african americans just wanted to see are a black president.


 im black and yes i was watching the voting live here in az, thre was a line going from the building all the way outside and plus it was night. all i saw were a bunch of floating eyeballs, jk.  i hope he dont get reelected, we all know what he stands for. One Big ***** Mistake America! its funny cause i see those bumper stickers everywhere


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ whoa dude gla your not like other that would be offended by being termed a certain race!! Props to you bro...


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i doubt it...
over the past 3 years obama has mad a lot of promisses and fulfilled very few... and anything he touches just seams to blow up in his face...


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I vote yes...no im not voting for him but I do think he will be re-elected. Nobody to choose from.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the reason he was elected the first time was because people were tired of the bush administration. Thats why he got in, not because he is black


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

He is without a dought the worst POS we have ever had in the White House. He needs to go away. far far far away.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

N7709K said:


> the reason he was elected the first time was because people were tired of the bush administration. Thats why he got in, not because he is black


Bush may have not been the best President we ever had but at least he tried and was a "True American". BO ???? don't even know if he's US born. He's done nothing but screw up period.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

1. He was born in the U.S.
2. Being black didn't have that much to do with it.
3. A lot of young people who don't normally vote voted for him because he is a good speaker.
4. I have only seen "change" for the worse
5. I'm not sure why he thinks we can fix all of our problems by throwing money at them
6. The economy he promised to fix isn't doing all that great
7. If he gets reelected I will be sad
8. RON PAUL 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

In his birth certificate (maybe fake) it says he was born in the US at this hospital. That hospital wasn't even there when he was born.:tongue:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I sure hope he doesnt, if so our country is dumber than a box of rocks!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

rigginuts said:


> Bush may have not been the best President we ever had but at least he tried and was a "True American". BO ???? don't even know if he's US born. He's done nothing but screw up period.


Exactly...I get tired of the the Bush jokes. If you've every listened to any of his interviews, you can tell that he honestly gave it his all and is a true american. Unlike Obama who just prances around getting nothing done and apologizing for a lot of junk that doesn't deserve any regret.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I highly doubt that he will be re-elected because of all the damage that he has inflicted to this country and the african american community will NOT be behind him this time around Ron Paul will not be elected either because like it or not he is not a populist politician (someone who tells people what they want and tries to give them what they want regardless of whats right). I hope and believe that Rick Perry will be elected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Rick Perry and Marco Rubio are my favs.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rick Perry looked good when he first entered but he's really dug himself in a hole with some of the things he's said so I doubt he'll get the nomination.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I think they should let some of OUR generation in the white house if they did we might be in better shape,not have any wars and be on top where we belong... I dont understand why we give all this money to these other countries??? To name a few Japan,Haiti,probably every other middle east nation i know that this has cost America ALOT of $$


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

I want republican not democratic gunn huggers


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Obama probably will not be re-elected. Did he live up to his promises....no, but really how many politicians truly do. I agree with what some of the others said about him not being voted in because he was black, but because they were tired of Bush. We essentially get 2 options and you choose the lesser of 2 evils at the time. I would love to vote for the 3rd parties but those votes are almost wasted due to the dominance of the two major parties. 

Obama inherited an economy that was already on it's way down into the pits. I'm sorry but no one can turn that kind of mess around in 4 years. He just happens to be in an unfortunately position of it being at its worst. It is going to take time for things to improve and I give props to the president in office when it happens because he/she will be praised even though it will probably be a culmination of what people in office before them have done. The president is a puppet(figurehead) anyway, it is all those people behind the scenes that are pulling the strings.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

If you voted for Obama in 2008 to show you arn't racist, vote for some one else in 2012 to show your not a complete IDIOT!


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

well first off obamo didnt do any harm to this country that we were already in he said he would help us get jobs but he didn't.BUT when he was in office there was little to no change that was left behind from bush. im not saying i like obama im saying he didn't do anything that wasn't already wrong with this country. so my opinion no he will not get re-elected


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

Change it back!


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I think they should let some of OUR generation in the white house if they did we might be in better shape,not have any wars and be on top where we belong... I dont understand why we give all this money to these other countries??? To name a few Japan,Haiti,probably every other middle east nation i know that this has cost America ALOT of $$


 well i don't know how old you all or what you have learned history wise but we are in alliance with these countries and by showing are effort with these country's other country's help out yes it may be alto of money but in the long run it helps out alot like for instance in pearl harbor we stopped giving oil to the Japanese so then they bombed us(ya i know bad example but it around the same thing)


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Socialist, America Hating, Muslim, Commie has no chance of being re-elected.
Cain 2012


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

It seems as though everyone is, at one time or another, good at stepping on thier own tongue


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

bush put us in debt yeah but it took him 8 years to cause 7 trillion in,debt but obama it took him 3 years to cause 7 trillion of debt, DO THE MATH PEOPLE!!! he put us about 22 trillion in debt if the idiot gets relected. if he does hunter14 can i move in with you


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If he does I may Have to find a new country. lol


----------



## renoboyd (Jun 29, 2009)

If there is a god, then NO.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay first, honestly, I don't like Bush. just sayin. Yeah, he's a "true American" as you guys are all sayin and yeah he might have tried his hardest but that doesn't mean he was a good president. He's an idiot in my opinion for a lot of reasons. I just had to get that out there.

Second, I thought Obama getting elected might be a good thing at first. I thought maybe it would be kinda like a repeat of what 9/11 did-- brought everyone together for at least a little while. But obviously not. It seems like it divided the country even more which is absolutely terrible. Since everyone hates him, I doubt he's gonna get re-elected. I don't watch the news though so i'm really not sure why everyone hates him and whether y'all are exaggerating and even have the story straight.

Third, if you look past all the bad he's done and really think about it, this was a huge leap for America as a nation. He's the first black president we've had. And really, if you think about it, he coulda done a worse job.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i hope not. but i bet he does


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> Okay first, honestly, I don't like Bush. just sayin. Yeah, he's a "true American" as you guys are all sayin and yeah he might have tried his hardest but that doesn't mean he was a good president. He's an idiot in my opinion for a lot of reasons. I just had to get that out there.
> 
> Second, I thought Obama getting elected might be a good thing at first. I thought maybe it would be kinda like a repeat of what 9/11 did-- brought everyone together for at least a little while. But obviously not. It seems like it divided the country even more which is absolutely terrible. Since everyone hates him, I doubt he's gonna get re-elected. I don't watch the news though so i'm really not sure why everyone hates him and whether y'all are exaggerating and even have the story straight.
> 
> Third, if you look past all the bad he's done and really think about it, this was a huge leap for America as a nation. He's the first black president we've had. And really, if you think about it, he coulda done a worse job.


 You're right. It was a huge leap electing Obama. A huge leap into a bottom-less pit. And yes he could have done a worse job, but is that really the way to look at it? IMO he should have done a lot better job!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope our 'leader' goes too. Birds of a feather......


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

OhMathews... Obama's father was Muslim, but Obama is not. (His father left when Barack was in diapers). If you read the Constitution, there is no religious test for holding office anyway. Bush told everyone what a great Christian he was... but started a war on totally fraudulant grounds (there were no WMDs or connection between Saddam and 9/11.) Obama's no commie and not an America hater. A lot of the spending was from the Bush era, on the Iraq war and unfunded prescription drug plan and tax cuts for the rich, which you can't turn around that quickly - especially with Republicans in Congress who totally brought the Congress to a halt with their obstructionism. 
Do some reading and thinking on your own. Get past irrational name calling. (Fortunately, Cain is toast - his tax plan is a joke, raising taxes on the poor and cutting them for the rich - brilliant.)


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Archeryal, im not going to debate with you if Obamas a muslim or not but I beleive he is. While there is No religious test to be president you do have to be born in the US, Obama wasnt he was born in kenya(and yes I know the whole "story" about his childhood in Hawaii). How can you say that bush started the iraq war on fraudulant grounds. On 9/11 muslims(yes muslims, not christians, not jews, but muslims) murdered 3,000 Americans, Congress gave Bush approval to use Military action and he did. That is not fraudulent at all. However Bush did create a lot of debt, obama spent twice as much in half the time in office. And who controlled congress during the Bush administration? DEMOCRATS!! Obama is against Capitalism and everything this great Country was founded on so yes he does hate America. 
You libs just cant stop blaming Bush, can you?
(And my post supporting Cain was 3 months ago before his scandal broke out)


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I wasn't 5 when 9/11 and bush sending troops to Iraq cause I might get more of this stiff then...I never watch the debates or anything because i think they are boring.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> I wish I wasn't 5 when 9/11 and bush sending troops to Iraq cause I might get more of this stiff then...I never watch the debates or anything because i think they are boring.


And that is why over 50% of the American people get brainwashed into voting for a person like obama. People need to know whats happening with our government or they will continue to tell you what they want you to think and not what you think is right for our country.


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> im not going to debate with you if Obamas a muslim or not but I beleive he is. While there is No religious test to be president you do have to be born in the US, Obama wasnt he was born in kenya(and yes I know the whole "story" about his childhood in Hawaii). How can you say that bush started the iraq war on fraudulant grounds. On 9/11 muslims(yes muslims, not christians, not jews, but muslims) murdered 3,000 Americans)


Religion, whether it's Islam or Christianity or Judaism, has nothing to do with someone's moral character. To blame all Muslims for terrorism is like blaming all Christians for the KKK. Or like blaming Obama for all our country's problems. He has messed up. A lot. But the blame is definitely not all his. 

My best friend is a Muslim, and he's the smartest, kindest, and least judgmental person I know. I can't sit back and let people talk like that about Muslims. If I understood you wrong, I apologize, and please explain to me what you really meant, so it doesn't sound like you're hating on Muslims.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> And that is why over 50% of the American people get brainwashed into voting for a person like obama. People need to know whats happening with our government or they will continue to tell you what they want you to think and not what you think is right for our country.


I'm probably not even going to vote when I get old enough unless I really think someone will do good because pretty much every politician is full of sh** they will say anything to get your vote.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chad, I bet your freind is a great person and no not every Muslim is bad,all I did Was state the facts


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The problem with how most people view the government is that they only look at 1 side. Obama will get re-elected because there isn't a good candidate that can get everyone's vote. Obama didn't live up to what he said because he could not get anything passed in congress, that's more the repub's fault because they are more for their party lines than greater good for the country. Next nothing can be done in 4 years other than lay the groundwork for a second term in which to do anything.

If you don't like obama, ok you dont like him. I personally won't vote for or even endorse a candidate who bases their politics upon religious faith (basically all candidates). That's the big push for the candidates this year is their religious views upon key issues. What everyone wants is a cure all, it CANNOT bee done, people want things handed to them and won't or can't change things to fit what is available. A repub, or dem can't fix the economy in 4yrs or even 8yrs, it takes much more time and perhaps the best bet is to let it run it's course. 

That said I'm not a big Obama fan for things he has done, but I'm not a fan o bush(he was an idiot)... I'm not a fan of anyone in politics. Creating jobs means nothing if people won't take them, wage mean nothing if you can't afford anything. So the only way the common man can afford to buy anything is to outsource an kill jobs... See cycle doesn't ever work, so everyone that is for American made needs to come out with a fix for the price.

Ok done for th day, and for the record I am abstaining from
Voting next fall


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> well didn't he out your country into like 17 trillion dollars in debt? lol


First off, look who was president before Obama. Poopy George Bush. He ran the country into the ground too and left Obama with a lot of debt from the war over seas. I think he deserves a re-election and I believe that major improvements to our economy and nation will be made in his second term. It is sad to see a great man being scrutinized based on what he was left to deal with from bush and simply his color of skin and ethnicity. Pretty fricken shallow.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> bush put us in debt yeah but it took him 8 years to cause 7 trillion in,debt but obama it took him 3 years to cause 7 trillion of debt, DO THE MATH PEOPLE!!! he put us about 22 trillion in debt if the idiot gets relected. if he does hunter14 can i move in with you


He added to the debt to try and get the Nation out of a depression and no it was not a recession it was a damn depression. What did you want him to do? Have another great depression and have the whole country go into shock? The reason he did not do a "better" job is because he could not get any laws passed because they all got turned down. All politics are criminals. Once everyone see's that they will see how corrupt politics are. If you guys want to look at something worth arguing about, look at the gas prices and the automotive industry. Gas where I live is $3.60 a gallon. Gas should be around $1.90 if it followed inflation. There is not a lack of gas reserves, this is just price fixing between the auto industry and the oil industry. If I had a never ending supply of money I would sue both of these *******s for price fixing and both industries are lucky I dont have that kind of money at my disposal because I would hire the best lawyer in the WORLD and get this issue resolved. 

The only way to get the gas prices down is to stop using gas or find an alternate means of fuel.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

if he hadnt of done one thing we wouldnt be so far in debt that is not give out all those bail outs


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

kylecurtis04 said:


> He added to the debt to try and get the Nation out of a depression and no it was not a recession it was a damn depression. What did you want him to do? Have another great depression and have the whole country go into shock? The reason he did not do a "better" job is because he could not get any laws passed because they all got turned down. All politics are criminals. Once everyone see's that they will see how corrupt politics are. If you guys want to look at something worth arguing about, look at the gas prices and the automotive industry. Gas where I live is $3.60 a gallon. Gas should be around $1.90 if it followed inflation. There is not a lack of gas reserves, this is just price fixing between the auto industry and the oil industry. If I had a never ending supply of money I would sue both of these *******s for price fixing and both industries are lucky I dont have that kind of money at my disposal because I would hire the best lawyer in the WORLD and get this issue resolved.
> 
> The only way to get the gas prices down is to stop using gas or find an alternate means of fuel.


Good job, you almost got somthing right, but not quite and that is that the last time i checked were still in a recession/depression. You dont just throw endless fake money at the economy to try to make it better. And please name one bill that obama supported that would have done anything to make this country better off. Maybe gas wouldnt be so high if obama would let people drill and not shut down new plans like the Keystone Pipeline. And do you really think that we as a human race can just stop using oil and gas, that is one of the dumbest liberal ideas i have ever heard, there is no alternative to oil and there wont ever be. Also why would I have supported a black man for president if i only scrutinize obama because of his race.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant stand that guy... the big thing that pisses me off, are these people wanting to recall Scot Walker.... he won the governer of the year for christ sake. Some people just like wasting time and money on re-elections. I mean Walker got the state out of debt withought raising taxes, just dropping some public workers... big deal! People lose their jobs all the time due to the economy, why should it matter if some public workers do??


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i dont wanna live here if he does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

its preaty sad when years ago a smart black man couldnt run for an office but now a dumb black man can win as the presedent of the USA...


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

It's a good thing we have a pretty smart black man in office - and one who can spell "pretty" and "president" and "couldn't". Your case might be stronger if you made some reference to something he has done or said that you consider dumb. 

Remember the previous president who took us to war and invaded Iraq because their government was working with Bin Laden, threatened us with WMD (weapons of mass destruction) nuclear, chemical and biological - except that NONE of these things was actually true and no WMD was found (and no real links to Bin Laden). It cost us 4500 dead American soldiers, somewhere around 30,000 disabled, $800 billion and rising (including ongoing costs for disabled vets), 95,000 Iraqi dead (mostly civilians), and a virtual destruction of the US reputation as an honest force in the world. The wars, tax cut that went mainly to the rich and prescription plan for the elderly were never paid for, but somehow, Obama gets the blame for the debt when Bush had crashed the economy before Obama took office. 

Get mad, but get it right.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

archeryal said:


> It's a good thing we have a pretty smart black man in office - and one who can spell "pretty" and "president" and "couldn't". Your case might be stronger if you made some reference to something he has done or said that you consider dumb.
> 
> Remember the previous president who took us to war and invaded Iraq because their government was working with Bin Laden, threatened us with WMD (weapons of mass destruction) nuclear, chemical and biological - except that NONE of these things was actually true and no WMD was found (and no real links to Bin Laden). It cost us 4500 dead American soldiers, somewhere around 30,000 disabled, $800 billion and rising (including ongoing costs for disabled vets), 95,000 Iraqi dead (mostly civilians), and a virtual destruction of the US reputation as an honest force in the world. The wars, tax cut that went mainly to the rich and prescription plan for the elderly were never paid for, but somehow, Obama gets the blame for the debt when Bush had crashed the economy before Obama took office.
> 
> Get mad, but get it right.


First of all no one frickin cares how you spell on this forum, and I see you have no problem blaming Bush for all of this but you cant defend it when people like me respond you just ignore it. You libtard adults always wanna come into this youth forum because your too weak to debate the big boys so go back in your hole and worship your obama god


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think half of the adults know they're on the "Young Archers" forum! But I agree alot of adults come on here cause they know they can't win in the "Campfire" section!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

when politics come up, they should step in...


----------



## Cheesehead_XLV (Dec 31, 2011)

Uhh, ima go ahead and say NO! Im sure most of the people on this site agree.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

He probably will young fellas.

How is Mitt Romney going to get elected when Romney care is a sibling of Obama care?


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

N7709K said:


> when politics come up, they should step in...


I don't see the need for them to step in at all, especially when theyre clueless about the subject


----------

